# Game 53: Wolves (23-29) @ Wizards (26-25)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*February 21, 2006
6PM CDT
MCI Center*

Minnesota leads season series 1-0

*Probable Starters*
*23 Trenton Hassell F - 21 Kevin Garnett F - 35 Mark Madsen C - 31 Ricky Davis G - 7 Anthony Carter G*









































































*3 Caron Bulter F - 4 Antawn Jamison F - 33 Brendan Haywood C - 1 Jared Jeffries G - 0 Gilbert Arenas G*


*Key Reserves:*
*Minnesota*
11 Marcus Banks (7.6 ppg, 11.4 with MIN)
30 Mark Blount (11.4 ppg, .519 FG%)
1 Rashad McCants (5.5 ppg, .357 3P%)

*Washington*
6 Antonio Daniels (7.2 ppg, .821 FT%)
51 Michael Ruffin (3.4 rpg)
36 Etan Thomas (4.4 ppg, .510 FG%)​


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well i hope we cant start the second half out with a win but in washington while they have been hot is going to be a hard task


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> well i hope we cant start the second half out with a win but in washington while they have been hot is going to be a hard task


*gasps* You don't want this team to win. I'm just joking here. Did you mean to type can?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

lol, I would guess he did.

I'm guessing we'll lose tonight. No method to my madness, all feel.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think Blount may be starting tonight. How much longer until Banks makes his way into the starting lineup?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not feeling a win though.

EDIT: I just went over the preview and T'Wolves had won 7 out of last 8 games vs the Wizards. It actually made me feel a little better but I can't rule it out a win yet.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I find it really odd that ever since the trade, Casey is only playing the 3 bench players we got in the trada + McCants off the bench. It is starting to get annoying. Utilize the bench more please. There is more talent on it farther down than Justin Reed Case.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Holy ****, they started hot. 12-0 down the run before Washington declared for a timeout.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Juxtaposed said:


> Holy ****, they started hot. 12-0 down the run before Washington declared for a timeout.


Tight!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wizs are now have 3 blocks... Interesting.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AC is playing well so far.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ricky's on fire, 16 points early in the 2nd.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What a dreadful 2nd quarter. They only managed 9 as Washington scored 30 on us.

Pathetic.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah i did mean can
but we really suck right now we got a huge lead then get raped 30-9 in the 2nd? i mean wtf we need to rebuild soon as much as i love kg but we arent going to win becuz mchale's too big of a ******* and kg is going to decline in 1-2 years


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> yeah i did mean can
> but we really suck right now we got a huge lead then get raped 30-9 in the 2nd? i mean wtf we need to rebuild soon as much as i love kg but we arent going to win becuz mchale's too big of a ******* and kg is going to decline in 1-2 years


That is real bad. :dead:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Since trade: 4-9

Wolves could've maintained that pace and saved themselves a few bucks and a pick. Hopefully they turn it around though...it's not too late.


----------

